# Bush coming to Mankato



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

Bush is coming to mankato today. They are settting up in the quarry. Anyone in the southern minnesota area going?


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Will they be blasting in the 'ol quarry today?   

Greg


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

rock'n in the quarry:band:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Did someone say there would be a polka in the quarry. 
<img src=http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v165/kgregc/Polka.jpg>


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Ja, Polka and the chicken dance!!!!:furious:


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

FOUL!!!

Jody is guilty of out and out unadulterated plagiarism of my plagiamism..

http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&postid=49506#post49506

:naah: :naah: :naah: :naah: 

Bush trying to campaign his way out of a hole????
:furious: :furious:


Greg


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Greg _
> *FOUL!!!
> 
> Jody is guilty of out and out unadulterated plagiarism of my plagiamism..
> ...


Guilty as charged hmmmmm I couldn't help myself that picture is to good for one post.:furious:


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Yes, a Polka!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

:furious: :furious: :furious: Ed your killing me:furious: 

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=49529>


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Could that be another one of SJ's valentines? hmmmmm 

Mark


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Anybody have a good way to clean potato salad off your keyboard....screen...digital camera....printer?

One look and I lost it! :crazy: :crazy: :crazy: 

That "Heidi" is one Hottie!! 

Greg

Running out of paper towels...


----------

